# IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht



## ange3 (22 März 2006)

also ich habe am wochenende lange Weile gehabt und ein bischen im internet gesurft da bin ich bei google auf der ersten Seite auf einen IQ-Test von
IQ-battlel gestossen dort musste mann sich registrieren und los gehts
auf der 2.seite steht ganz am ende das der test 30€ kostet das habe ich erst hinterher gesehen .ich habe dann sofort widerufen( 14 Tage widerufsrecht)
aber die von IQ-battel haben mir geschrieben ich muss zahlen
vieleicht weiss jemand einen Rat 
Auf jeden Fall möchte ich alle warnen die auf diese Seite stossen
ange3


----------



## Wembley (22 März 2006)

Hast du den IQ-Test oder was ähnliches gemacht bzw. haben sich die zum Widerrufsrecht geäußert?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## rolf76 (22 März 2006)

Sah die Anmeldeseite so wie hier abgebildet aus?



> Durch Betätigung des Button "Jetzt Anmelden" beauftrage ich IQBattle.de, mich für die Teilnahme am IQBattle sowie für das IQBattle-Gewinnspiel zu registrieren. Der einmalige Preis für die IQBattle-Teilnahme beträgt *dreißig Euro inkl. gesetzlicher Mehrwertssteuer*.


----------



## ange3 (22 März 2006)

genau so


----------



## ange3 (22 März 2006)

also ich habe den Test gemacht von wideruf habe ich erst hinterher gelesen und die haben mir gemailt das wenn ich den Tst gemacht habe gibt es keinen 
wideruf und ich bekomme die Rechnung über 30€


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Warum dachtest Du, dass der Test gratis sei?


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

*Alles kostenpflichtig??*

Und warum sollte sie denken, dass der Test was kostet?


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

Umsonst ist der Tod und der kostet das Leben.  Wenn es eine Möglichkeit gäbe, den Betreibern dieser Seiten 
das Geld abzuknöpfen und sinnreichen Einrichtungen wie z.B Kindergärten zukommen zu lassen, 
wäre ich dafür, das WWW mit solchen Seiten zu überschwemmen

Hätte doppelten Nutzen, Lerneffekt für die Naiven  und Leichtgläubigen  und käme Bedürftigen  zugute


----------



## rolf76 (23 März 2006)

*Re: Alles kostenpflichtig??*



			
				Alles kostenpflichtig?? schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum sollte sie denken, dass der Test was kostet?


_Vorbemerkung: Polemische Diskussion zu dem Thema bitte unter "Gibt es gratis?" im Off Topic_

Wenn weder deutlich dran steht, dass es was kostet, noch dass es gratis ist - was gilt dann? Dann müssen die Erklärungen ausgelegt werden. Der Anbieter legt dem Anmeldenden die Erklärung durch die vorgefertigte Anmeldeseite "in den Mund". 

Entscheidend ist daher, wie der Anbieter aufgrund der Gestaltung der Anmeldeseite das Ausfüllen und Absenden der Anmeldemaske verstehen darf.

Jetzt noch einmal die Frage: Aus welchem Grund haben diejenigen, die sich angemeldet haben, gedacht, dass die Teilnahme und Auswertung des IQ-Tests kostenlos sei?


----------



## rolf76 (24 März 2006)

Da kein Betroffener geantwortet hat, habe ich mal in anderen Foren nachgeschaut. Möglicherweise sah die Anmeldeseite vor ein paar Wochen  anders aus als heute.


> als ich den test gemacht habe, stand glaube ich auch nichts von irgendwelchen kosten und war es nicht sogar so, dass man nur bezahlen musste, wenn man auch eine analyse oder irgendwie so etwas haben wollte?





> dass dieser Eintrag über die 30 Euro im Januar noch nicht drinnenstand, Gott sei Dank gibt es noch einen Screenshot, auf dem der Test noch als gratis angeboten wird.


Weiß da jemand was näheres dazu oder hat von der heutigen Gestaltung abweichende Screenshots?


----------



## ange3 (25 März 2006)

*IQ-battel*

also ich sehe schon das es blöd war zu denken der Test sei kostenlos aber hinterhältig ist die Webseite doch aufgebaut erst alle daten eingeben dann auf der zweiten seite ganz unten test starten wer liest denn da noch das ganze kleingetruckte.Das blöde ist nur ich habe Freunde und Bekannte eingeladen auch den Test zu machen .Wie steht mann dann da .
Ich habe denen noch mal geschrieben wegen rechtsberatung und das ich in foren vor ihnen warnen würde aber ich habe die gleiche Antwort bekommen
Test angefangen zahlen wideruf nicht mögl.


----------



## Wembley (25 März 2006)

*Re: IQ-battle*



			
				ange3 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich sehe schon das es blöd war zu denken der Test sei kostenlos aber hinterhältig ist die Webseite doch aufgebaut erst alle daten eingeben dann auf der zweiten seite ganz unten test starten wer liest denn da noch das ganze kleingetruckte.


Na, der Herr "Director" P. R. ist ja schon aus Dialerzeiten bekannt. Da hatte man es auch nicht so mit den deutlichen Preisangaben. Seitdem aber das dritte Dialerfenster vom Design her fix vorgeschrieben ist, haben sich der Herr "Director" und seine Kollegen andere Möglichkeiten suchen müssen, mit ihrem "Content" zu Geld zu kommen. Alte Gewohnheiten legt man schlecht ab, daher erschien Handypay als ideale Bezahlform. Da schaute es mit den Preisangaben auch nicht so toll aus. Beispiele dafür gibt es im Forum genug. Tja, und nachdem das abgewürgt wurde, werden halt Rechnungen verschickt. Mich würde interessieren, wie viele der Kunden im vollen Bewusstsein der Kosten diesen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben. Also voller Begeisterung die Entscheidung getroffen haben "Ich will jetzt unbedingt diesen Test machen, die 30 Euro sind es mir wert".

Nun ja, wie dem auch sei, ein großer Teil der Kunden ist über diesen Teil des Vertrages wohl nicht informiert gewesen. Guten und seriösen Geschäftsleuten passiert sowas in der Regel nicht. Wenn ja, dann wird dies deutlich korrigiert. 



			
				ange3 schrieb:
			
		

> Das blöde ist nur ich habe Freunde und Bekannte eingeladen auch den Test zu machen


Au weh, ich hoffe wenigstens dass die sich dort nicht angemeldet haben und es bei der "Einladung" blieb.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## ange3 (25 März 2006)

*IQ-Battle*

Leider haben sich 3 Leute angemeldet
aber vieleicht weiß doch jemand einen Rat ob die das Geld einklagen oder so
Rechtlich müsste ich warscheinlich zahlen?


----------



## Wembley (25 März 2006)

*Re: IQ-Battle*



			
				ange3 schrieb:
			
		

> aber vieleicht weiß doch jemand einen Rat ob die das Geld einklagen oder so


Bisher ist zumindest mir kein Fall bekannt, dass die vor Gericht gegangen wären. Kein Wunder, weil so lange gibt es dieses "Modell" noch nicht. Was in Zukunft passieren wird, kann niemand mit Sicherheit sagen.


			
				ange3 schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtlich müsste ich warscheinlich zahlen?


Auch das kann dir keiner sagen. Aus verschiedenen Gründen. Im Endeffekt würde nur ein Gerichtsurteil Klarheit in dieser Frage bringen. Nur soweit sind wir ja noch lange nicht bzw. wissen wir nicht, ob der Anbieter überhaupt den Weg zum Gericht beschreiten wird.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*Screenshot*

Also ich hab mich auch angemeldet. Bin sehr sicher das ich eine Werbemail bekam in der der Test als Gratis angeboten wurde.
Wer hat einen Screenshot aus der Gratis-Zeit?
Das wäre wirklich hilfreich für alle Geschädigten!
Gruß Zandokhan


----------



## bert (2 April 2006)

*Popup IQ Battle & Co - Trojaner auf dem Rechner*

Hallo,

Wenn wir die Suchfunktion Google nutzten öffneten sich nacheinander 5-6 Popup-Fenster. Die erste Seite war immer die IQ Battle Seite. Dieses Phänomen beobachteten wir einige Wochen und dachten dass Google Suchseiten mit Werbemüll zugespamt sind.

Wir fanden mit Hilfe eines Tools ( http://www.ewido.net/en/onlinescan/run/ ) heraus das ein Trojaner auf dem Rechner war ( msjint50.dll ).

Scannt eure Rechner.


----------



## Wembley (2 April 2006)

*AW: Screenshot*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mich auch angemeldet. Bin sehr sicher das ich eine Werbemail bekam in der der Test als Gratis angeboten wurde.
> Wer hat einen Screenshot aus der Gratis-Zeit?
> Das wäre wirklich hilfreich für alle Geschädigten!
> Gruß Zandokhan



@Zandokhan
Man hat des öfteren die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das, was in den Werbemails versprochen wird, nicht unbedingt dem entsprechen muss, was auf der HP dann wirklich angeboten wird. Ob der Test jemals gratis war, bezweifle ich mal. Was in der Mail gestanden hat, ist eine andere Geschichte. Ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass auf der HP, als du dich angemeldet hast, viele andere Dinge deutlicher dargestellt wurden als die Preisinformation.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

Weitere Infos zu Hauf:

http://board.cleverinsnetz.de/iqbattle.php

ht*p://www.postpla.net/namen-gesetzes/iq-test-affilix-consulting-ltd.26326.56.html


----------



## IQbattle-Hasser (3 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

Man kann bei dem Mist sehr leicht denken, dass er kostenlos ist. So steht in der FAQ kein Wort über die Kosten. Für gewöhnlich geht man intuitiv davon aus, dass die Frage nach den Kosten eine "FAQ" ist. Das wissen die Betreiber auch und haben es dort kein Wort vermerkt.

Zudem muss man bei der Anmeldung runterscrollen, um das Kleingedruckte zu sehen, auch bei hoher Auflösung. Soweit ich informiert bin, dürfen unter einer "Unterschrift" keine weiteren vertragsrelevanten Konditionen mehr stehen, sondern müssen davor vermerkt sein. Man könnte ja post hoc noch eine Zeile hinzufügen. Im Internet ist die Angabe persönlicher Daten gleichbedeutend mit einer Unterschrift.

Auch darf man nicht vergessen, dass der Betrag ausgeschrieben war. Das kann das Hirn nicht so gut verarbeiten, wenn es nach Kosten sucht. Würde eine Zahl dort stehen. würde der nach Kosten suchende Kunde dies sofort bemerken und wüsste bescheid.

Zuletzt gibt es im Internet kostenlose IQ-Tests zuhauf. Z.B. der von tickle.de oder von der Webpräsens von MENSA. Übrigens hat sich der IQbattle-Test fleissig an derer Tests bedient, weshalb die Validität des erechneten IQs ohnehin für die Tonne ist, ebenso wie jegliche Chancengleichheit beim Preisausschreiben. Damit ist imho die Vertragserfüllung von Seiten IQbattle eh hinfällig.

Also schon sehr tricky.

Selbe Masche, diese Seite: ht*p://w*w.sms-wahn.de/  Da steht auch noch explizit "kostenlos"! Dreist dreist dreist...


----------



## rolf76 (3 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*



			
				IQbattle-Hasser schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem muss man bei der Anmeldung runterscrollen, um das Kleingedruckte zu sehen, auch bei hoher Auflösung. Soweit ich informiert bin, dürfen unter einer "Unterschrift" keine weiteren vertragsrelevanten Konditionen mehr stehen, sondern müssen davor vermerkt sein. Man könnte ja post hoc noch eine Zeile hinzufügen. Im Internet ist die Angabe persönlicher Daten gleichbedeutend mit einer Unterschrift.



Interessantes Argument, passt meiner Meinung nach aber nicht. Diese sog. Abschlussfunktion der Unterschrift ergibt sich aus dem Wortlaut des § 126 BGB, wonach dann, wenn das Formerfordernis der Schriftform vorgeschrieben ist, die Urkunde "unterzeichnet" werden muss. 

Dies gilt aber nur dann, wenn die Schriftform geboten ist. Bei allen formfreien Verträgen kann und muss nicht nur der über der Unterschrift stehende Text eines möglicherweise unterzeichneten Schriftstücks, sondern zusätzlich auch mündliche Vereinbarungen und sonstige Umstände zur Auslegung eines Vertrags herangezogen werden (wobei allerdings ein schriftlicher Vertrag die Vermutung der Vollständigkeit und Richtigkeit begründet).  

Macht aber nichts. Entscheidend kommt es darauf an, ob der Anbieter die Anmeldung als Angebot des Abschlusses eines entgeltlichen Vertrages verstehen durfte. Dabei kommt es entscheidend darauf an, wie deutlich oder versteckt auf die Kostenpflicht hingewiesen wird bzw. ob mit "gratis" geworben wurde. Hilfsweise kann dann noch eine Anfechtung wegen Irrtums in Betracht kommen.

Ausführlich zum Ganzen unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?".


----------



## Anna (3 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

Ich habe bei diesem Test acuh mitemacht- und natürlich einen mächtigen schock bekommen, als mir diese rechnung zukam. Naja... Ich hab auch diese E-mail adresse mit spamfilter geschützt... .......  Der name des '..... ' is acuh schon bekannt- muss éin bisschen recherchieren! Ich kenne wirklich tolle foren.... 

http://board.cleverinsnetz.de/viewtopic.php?t=16&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=540

warum denn nicht auch eine mail mit 'angeklagt' schicken?

Mein tipp!


Anna, Herzliche grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kein Betroffener geantwortet hat, habe ich mal in anderen Foren nachgeschaut. Möglicherweise sah die Anmeldeseite vor ein paar Wochen  anders aus als heute.
> 
> 
> > als ich den test gemacht habe, stand glaube ich auch nichts von irgendwelchen kosten und war es nicht sogar so, dass man nur bezahlen musste, wenn man auch eine analyse oder irgendwie so etwas haben wollte?
> ...



Hallo bitte kann mir jemand den link für den sreenshot geben?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2006)

> Hallo bitte kann mir jemand den link für den sreenshot geben?



Der Administrator des verlinkten Forums "Clever ins Netz" besitzt Screenshots.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle: Screenshot von alten AGBs*

hallo,

mir schickt man auch rechnungen und mahnungen. ich kann mich aber ganz genau erinnern, daß der test als "kostenlos" deklariert war. erst wenn man den test gemacht hatte und den iq geliefert bekam, gab es einen hinweis auf 30 euro, die man bezahlen sollte, wenn man eine detaillierte auswertung des tests haben wollte. das weiß ich genau. die haben aber mittlerweile hinterrücks ihre seiten samt agb geändert. jedoch: im cache der yahoo suche findet man noch einen screenshot der alten agbs.

http://216.109.124.98/search/cache?...w=20&w=iqbattle&d=MGnx1G1aMNen&icp=1&.intl=de


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2006)

*screenshot von alten agbs: nochmal ein versuch*

http://216.109.124.98/search/cache?...w=20&w=iqbattle&d=MGnx1G1aMNen&icp=1&.intl=de


----------



## rolf76 (6 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle: Screenshot von alten AGBs*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> die haben aber mittlerweile hinterrücks ihre seiten samt agb geändert. jedoch: im cache der yahoo suche findet man noch einen screenshot der alten agbs.



http://216.109.124.98/search/cache?...w=20&w=iqbattle&d=MGnx1G1aMNen&icp=1&.intl=deDer Screenshot scheint aber viel älter zu sein. Offenbar gab es da noch ein anderen Betreiber und ein anderes Abrechnungssystem:



> Die vorliegenden Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen der                      C.Oe. & D. S. GbR für die Website                      w*w.iqbattle.de (im Folgenden: "AGB") regeln die                      Teilnahmebedingungen bzw. die vertraglichen Beziehungen                      zwischen der C.Oe. & D. S. GbR (im                      Folgenden: „Betreiber“) und natürlichen oder juristischen                      Personen, die Internetangebote bzw. Teledienste der C.Oe. & D. S. GbR nutzen (im Folgenden:                      "Teilnehmer“ oder „Nutzer" im gleich bedeutenden Wortsinne).
> ...
> *
> IV. Teilnahmegebühren*
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

JA genau ich kann mich auch noch genau daran erinnern das wen man mit den test fertig war, für eine genauere analyse 30€ zahlen muss aber nicht für den eigentlichen test...

trozdem rechnung bekommen auserdem sind rechnungen per e-mail überhaupt ernst zunehmen? oder mahnungen? als kopie kann man das gelten lassen aber eine richtige rechnung muss man doch per post bekommen...


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ...als kopie kann man das gelten lassen aber eine richtige rechnung muss man doch per post bekommen...


Nein, die Form der Übermittlung bleibt dem Forderungssteller überlassen.


----------



## Dorle (12 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

Als ich habe heute diese besagte Rechnung bekommen. Wahr erst mal baff und dachte so eine [....] schon allein das schriftstück wie das aussieht stinkt voll nach [....]. Nun ja jetz überleg ich was ich tue einfach ignorieren oder zahlen. Habe nen Sohn mit diabetis und so ne [....] wie iqbattel, hammer die seite gibt es nicht mal hab sie vorhin versucht zu googeln find sie nicht. Und selbst wennn habe ich mich da nicht angemeldet. Denn ich brauch so ne Gratis tests ni ich kann mich entsinnen das ich auf der seite mal war aber da auch nichts von kosten oder öhnliches stand. Gratis stand da, ich habe nicht ma nen test gemacht weder ne auswertung oder sonstiges mich regt das grade echt heftig auf. Was kann ich tun oder was sollte ich tun, Und die nummer auf dem schreiben werde ich bestimmt nicht wählen da hab ich am ende dann 300 euro tele rechnung.
uND ICH HABE KEINE RECHNUNG ODER SONSTIGES VRHER GEHABT; BEI MIR STEHT SCHON 2MAHNUNG DRAUF.....

_Drei Wörter entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## reiwa (12 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

Bin auch darauf reingefallen,habe jetzt mit dem Rechtsschutz gesprochen, ich werde nicht bezahlen (keine AGB, keine Auftragsbestätigung, unterlaufen Widerspruchsrecht) und wenn ich Erfolg habe schreibe ich Staatsanwalt wegen einer Anzeige an, sollte jemand Lust für Sammelklage haben, werde ich diese mit übernehmen. Aber vorerst einmal meinen fall abwarten.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*



			
				reiwa schrieb:
			
		

> sollte jemand Lust für Sammelklage haben,


"Er  hat Jevova gesagt"  gibt es nicht in Deutschland 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

Hm ich bin dafür, also ich würde gern dein ergebniss abwarten, und dann mit machen finds echt mies was die da machen.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hm ich bin dafür,


wofür?  vielleicht solltest du mal genauer lesen, wobei  du  mitmachen willst. 
Nochmal zu Nachbeten:  Hammelplage gibt es nicht in Deutschland 

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

hallo Leute, auch ich bin auf den tollen IQ Test reingefallen. Ich hätte da mal ne Frage: Im Leistungsumfang stand was von einem "Überraschungsgeschenk" im Wert von mindestens 8€. Hat das jemand von Euch erhalten? Sind somit alle Leistungen der Firma Netstrategies erfüllt worden? Ich meine die tolle Rechnung war schon Überraschung genug. Aber was die da mit den Leuten machen ist echt nicht ok, ich kenn zumindest keinen, der den Test gemacht hat und sich über die Kosten vorher klar war. Ich werd auf alle Fälle mal nicht zahlen und zur Not den Anwalt einschalten! Ist echt ne Sache für das Fass ohne Boden von BIZZ!!!


----------



## Bizz (15 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

@vorschreiber:

Dann schau mal brav am kommenden Dienstag um 0 Uhr Bizz, da gehts nämlich um IQ-Battle!


----------



## No Smoke (17 April 2006)

*IQ_Battle*

Hallo Leute,                                                                         :wall: 

meine Tochter soll bei "www.IQ-Battle.de" einen IQ Test gemacht haben.
jetzt habe wir eine 2.Mahnung von"IQ-Battle erhalten.
Habe weder eine Rechnung noch die 1. Mahnung erhalten.
Sie ist 15 Jahre alt.

Wer hat mit der Seite Erfahrungen?

Danke für schnelle Hilfe!
No Smoke


----------



## sascha (17 April 2006)

*AW: IQ_Battle*

an vorhandenen Thread angehängt


----------



## No Smoke (17 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

Hallo,

Meine Tochter (15 Jahre) hat es auch erwischt,
Sie kann sich aber nicht an eine E-mail, zur Bestätigung, wie jetzt angeblich versendet wird erinnern.
Noch jemals dort einen IQ-Test gemacht zu haben.

Sie hat am 12.04.2006 die 2. Mahnung per Post erhalten.
Per E-mail ist keine Rechnung, noch die 1. Mahnung eingegangen.

In Verschiedenen Foren wurde immer das Rechnungsdatum von 27.02.2006 genannt.

*Wer hat Erfahrung mit der Seite?*

Gruß 
No Smoke


----------



## Captain Picard (17 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

warum postest du zweimal  dasselbe? Wie wäre es mal mit Lesen? 
(den ganzen Thread von vorne  an)  

cp


----------



## No Smoke (17 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> warum postest du zweimal  dasselbe? Wie wäre es mal mit Lesen?
> (den ganzen Thread von vorne  an)
> 
> cp



keine Ahnung, ist irgendwie passiert

Gruß 
No Smoke


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

also ich wurde auch übers ohr gehauen denn bei mir stand nix von 30 euro,aba ich muss trotzdem zahlen,man sollte diese seite sperren lassen.


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

Ohne Preisauszeichnung keine Zahlung, das ist wie im Supermarkt. Soll doch der Forderungssteller nachweisen, dass er den Preis deutlich dargestellt hatte.:wall:


----------



## rolf76 (19 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir stand nix von 30 euro,aba ich muss trotzdem zahlen


Du sollst trotzdem bezahlen, ob Du musst ist eine andere Frage, die Du anhand der hier in diesem Thread geposteten allgemeinen Informationen klären kannst oder durch ein Beratungsgspräch bei einer Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

Die haben gestern das Fass ohne Boden von Bizz bekommen! War interessant. Staatsanwalt und Verbraucherschützer haben auch gesagt, man soll auf keinen Fall zahlen!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (21 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

Hat vielleicht zufällig jemand die BIZZ-Sendung *[...]* und kann *[...]* ??

*[JohnnyBGoode bittet um Linkangabe, wo ein legaler Mitschnitt zum download angeboten wird. Er hatte es ungeschickt formuliert, daher an markierter Stelle editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## atuktuk (22 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

:wall: Kinders ! Der einzige richtige ist: [......] Unserer Kripo hier war der Name IQ Battle und Netstrategies mit [.....] auch schon bekannt. Die Anzeigen werden dann nach Lüneburg weitergeleitet und dort gesammt. Dazu sollten sich alle mal ne halbe Stunde Zeit nehmen. Egal ob da stand 30 Euro oder nicht! Wichtig ist ja wohl, dass die Rechnung und die 1. Mahnung - wenn sie überhaupt kam - auf dem einzig richtigen Weg kommt und nicht direkt eine 2. Mahnung und dann mit Frist zu zahlen in 2 Tagen (Ostermontag). Wo gibt s denn sowas! außerdem können nicht  tausende irren, dass da Gratistest gestanden hat. Den versprochenen Gewinn hat ja auch niemand bekommen oder!!:roll:

_Name und einen Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## rolf76 (22 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*



			
				atuktuk schrieb:
			
		

> Egal ob da stand 30 Euro oder nicht! Wichtig ist ja wohl, dass die Rechnung und die 1. Mahnung - wenn sie überhaupt kam - auf dem einzig richtigen Weg kommt und nicht direkt eine 2. Mahnung und dann mit Frist zu zahlen in 2 Tagen (Ostermontag). Wo gibt s denn sowas!


Was das mit allein entscheidenden Frage zu tun haben soll, ob eine vertragliche Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht, verstehe ich nicht. 

Durch eine Mahnung nach Fälligkeit einer Forderung gerät der Schuldner in Verzug und muss die danach entstandenen notwendigen Kosten zur Beitreibung der Forderung tragen.

Auf die Frage, ob die Forderung überhaupt besteht, hat eine Mahnung keinen Einfluss, egal ob sie möglicherweise zu Unrecht als "2. Mahnung" bezeichnet wird und eine zu kurze Frist enthält.


----------



## Mensch (24 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

tja also ich hab mir so nen gesamten thread durchgelesen und such verzweifelt nach einer lösung. 
wer von euch hat die rechnung nicht bezahlt und hat ne mahnung bekommen ? wie hoch sind die mahnkosten dann ?
wie in bizz gesagt worden ist ist die staatsanwaltschaft lüneburg dafür verantworlich ist ! hat jemand mit den leuten dort kontakt um mir ne kontaktperson mit telefon oder postanschrift zu nennen ?

danke !


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

also ich hab die 2. Mahnung bekommen, kostet dann 30 Euro + 5 Euro. Bezahlt hab ich nicht. ich war bei der Kripo und hab Anzeige erstattet. Die Anzeigen werden dann in Lüneburg bei der Kripo gesammelt. Unsere Kripo hier wußte darüber schon Bescheid. Der Beamte hat mir zu einer Anzeige geraten. [....]

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## Callia (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich habe den "netten" Link zu ICQBattel auch bekommen und "Natürlicj" gemacht und hinterher...erst abends...gesehen das es 30 Öcken kosten soll.

Ok grundsätzlich macht mir das keine Angst.

Was mir aber Angst macht ist dies: Ich habe den test am PC in meinem Geschäft gemacht in der Mittagspause... die IP ist also die meines Chefs... Die angegebene Email-Adresse ist meine "Ich-geb-die-Email-für-jeden-Schrott-her" Adresse, also kein Bezug zum Geschäft.

Bekomm ich nur Forderungen (die ich natürlich ignoriere dank eurer Tips) per Email??? 

Oder sucht der sich anhand der IP meines Chefs die Adresse von ihm raus und der bekommt nun die nächste 2-3 Wochen ne Mail: "Sie haben sich mit Klara Ichbinsoschön aus Dingsbumshausen angemeldet, wir fordern 30 Euro???" 

Den ich hab natürlich falsche Angaben gemacht, da ich dachte das is eh net so wichtig.. oder noch schlimmer..bekommt mein Chef anzeige wg. Falschangabe???? In beiden Fällen wäre ich ziemlich sicher meinen Job los!!!!!

HILFE!
Mir geht ziemlich die DÜSE!!!

Danke für schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*



			
				Callia schrieb:
			
		

> ....sucht der sich anhand der IP meines Chefs die Adresse von ihm raus ...


Die kann man nicht so einfach suchen. Es sei denn, das Geschäft hat eine statische IP, also immer die selbe. Bei dynamischen IP´s, die in der Regel verwendet werden, ist die Zuordnung für jemanden, der lediglich den Provider herausfinden kann, nahezu unmöglich.

Welche IP raus kommt, kannst du > HIER <. Du gehst in der nächsten Mittagspause im Geschäft auf die die seite meineip.de und die dort angezeigte Nummer gibst du in das Formular im Feld neben "Domain" ein.

Was die Rechnung betrifft, so hast du keine richtigen Adressdaten angegeben - somit kann auch keine Rechnung per Brief eintrudeln sondern alles nur via e-Mail.


----------



## Depeche28 (19 September 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

hallo..ich möchte gerne mal meine geschichte zum thema iq-battle los werden.vieleicht hilft es ja jemandem...

also mir ist es wie überall schon oft genau so passiert..

langeweile,rum gesurft,iq test gemacht un schwups eine forderung von 30 euro am haken.

ich habe auch dahin geschrieben und gesagt das ich das als abzocke empfinde.
nun,die haben mir glaube ich 40 mahnungen gesendet auf meine e-mail adresse..wss nicht übertrieben ist.
ich habe einfach nicht drrauf geantwortet und habe mir gedacht..ich lasse es drauf ankommen.

nun seit bald 1 jahr ist nichts mehr gekommen.die netten leute von diesem test haben auch ihre internet adresse geändert.

ich hatte bis vor 3 monaten auch einen screnshoot von der seite iq battle wo oben noch ganz dreißt steht das man gratis spielen kann und dann füllt man alles ja ungehemt aus und wenn man fertig war und auf teilnehmen gedrückt hat kam die forderung von den 30 euro.

also ich würde euch raten gar nicht auf die mails zu reagieren von der firma die nur abzocke macht.habt nerfen und reagiert nicht drauf aber sammelt die mahnungen.man weiss ja nie wozu man die nochmal braucht!!es ist überall bekannt das diese leute eine dubiose firma ist...mit dem sitz in England.

also leute passt in zukunft auf..und lasst euch nicht einschüchtern...die machen gar nix..die hoffen nur auf die idioten die ngst haben und dann zahlen.ich meine 40 mahnungen sendet keiner ..nicht mal ne mahngebühr war bei mir drin.nun haben die es aufgegeben.:sun: 


aber hier eine kleine wahrnung...bitte macht den selben fehler nicht auf 

ht*p://www.iqfight.de/?w=24


das ist genau die selbe firma nur mit neuer adresse!!


Liebe grüße aus Braunschweig

dat paula


----------



## Eragon2 (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

Hi 


Habe Bin leider auf iqfight reingefallen kann ich das gane jetzt auch auf von iqbattel auch auf iqfight anwenden habe nömlich echt keine lust zu zahlen hoffe mir kann da jemand weiter helfen :wall:


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*



Eragon2 schrieb:


> ...bin leider auf iqfight reingefallen .... *habe keine lust zu zahlen* hoffe mir kann da jemand weiter helfen ...





Eragon2 schrieb:


> ...Wollte aber jetzt wissen ...


Was willst du wissen, wie du dich verhalten sollst oder wie? Das kann/darf/wird dir hier in diesem Forum niemand verraten, da das eine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre.


----------



## Eragon2 (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

nja wolte eigentlich nur wissen ob ich das ignoriren kann oder ob ich das am ende doch bezahlen muss


----------



## teichrosen (11 November 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*

Ich habe diese Woche auch so eine E-Mail bekommen und gespielt. Jetzt habe ich Bescheid bekommen ich soll doch eine Rechnung in Höhe von 30 Euro zahlen. Ich habe denen eine E-Mail geschickt das ich mich erst mal in der Verbraucherzentrale kundig mache. Ich zahle keinen müden Cent.:-D


----------



## LunaDD83 (21 November 2006)

*AW: IQ Test Bei IQ-Battle [edit]  Vorsicht*



Depeche28 schrieb:


> hallo..ich möchte gerne mal meine geschichte zum thema iq-battle los werden.vieleicht hilft es ja jemandem...
> 
> also mir ist es wie überall schon oft genau so passiert..
> 
> ...


Hallo Alle Iq-Fight und ehemalige IQ-Battel reingefallene....

Meldet euch bitte gleich bei [......].

Weiß nich so recht was man alles hier in diesem Forum schreiben darf aber eins kann ich ja sagen wer nur stillhält und sich nich wehrt hat schon verlohren...


----------

